# Favorite mantids



## Okoboji22 (Jan 26, 2016)

What is your favorite type of mantis? Why is it your favorite? I'm curious to see. My favorite mantis is most sphodromantis sp. (I haven't raised much species but out of them all i like the sphodromantis)


----------



## LAME (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm torn between the Chinese mantis and giant devil flower mantis. Both are INCREDIBLE species.

Both are at my number one spot.


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 26, 2016)

Even though I never got the opportunity to keep them, Cilnia humeralis would be my favourite, Rhombodera stalii would be the favourite of the species I've kept


----------



## Okoboji22 (Jan 26, 2016)

Extrememantid said:


> Even though I never got the opportunity to keep them, Cilnia humeralis would be my favourite, Rhombodera stalii would be the favourite of the species I've kept


I also wish I had the chance to keep cilia humeralis, they seem like such a great species.


----------



## Extrememantid (Jan 27, 2016)

Okoboji22 said:


> I also wish I had the chance to keep cilia humeralis, they seem like such a great species.


They do, I've heard there may be some in Germany but nobody has officially stated they have them. I've been keeping my eye on the African imports.


----------



## Deacon (Jan 30, 2016)

Okoboji22,

I've only kept seven species so far but Chinese is still on top followed by Sphodromantis and Hierodula. It seems I am partial to big, friendly, green mantids  I would repeat any of these species as they were all aggressive feeders but gentle to handle.

I also have Double Shield adults that are huge (pretty tans) and they are great now but were skittish nymphs.

I love my Budwing female (very sweet and pretty) but the male reminds me of a flying termite.

I have Popa spurcas that are so sedentary I just put them together in a big barrel cage to see if they will interact.

Lastly, I raised Ghosts. I know everyone seems to love them (they are interesting) but I haven't really enjoyed them---too delicate and unsteady. Maybe if I were into photography or if they were the only mantids I had at one time, I'd appreciate them.

Anyway, I doubt I would repeat any of the last four species. Just me.


----------



## Okoboji22 (Jan 30, 2016)

Deacon said:


> Okoboji22,
> 
> I've only kept seven species so far but Chinese is still on top followed by Sphodromantis and Hierodula. It seems I am partial to big, friendly, green mantids  I would repeat any of these species as they were all aggressive feeders but gentle to handle.
> 
> ...


The exact reason I love sphodromantis: big, green, and friendly


----------



## mantisman 230 (Jan 31, 2016)

I would say Pnigomantis medioconstricta is my favorite species. They are uniquely colored, uber aggressive feeding response, and require hardly anything in terms of care.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Jan 31, 2016)

Deacon said:


> Okoboji22,
> 
> I've only kept seven species so far but Chinese is still on top followed by Sphodromantis and Hierodula. It seems I am partial to big, friendly, green mantids  I would repeat any of these species as they were all aggressive feeders but gentle to handle.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with flying termites?


----------



## nirotorin (Jan 31, 2016)

My favorite by far is Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii. I need to get me some of those again.


----------



## Deacon (Feb 1, 2016)

Salmonsaladsandwich,

Not my intention to offend any termite lovers, but my male Budwing is such a tiny, flying maniac, flitting all over the room--he just reminds me of a termite with wings. I can't imagine pairing him with my female, who is his exact age, as he looks like a light snack for her. Just my opinion


----------



## tlchams (Feb 5, 2016)

My favorite is the Phyllocrania paradoxa, all of my females turned green. They are so pretty. And when I bred them, she didn't try to eat the male! LOL! That to me was a HUGE plus! 

At a close second is the Deroplatys lobata.


----------



## Krymz1n (Feb 5, 2016)

Mine are just little L3 babies with only one molt under my care, but Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii are my favorite mantis. They are so small but full of personality! They have gained a lot of spiny protrusions and color from their L2-3 molt, I cannot wait to see them become adults. 

They are a little wary if I approach their cups rapidly, but they love to climb on my hands and drink little water droplets off my skin if its wet. I've seen them jump, but they don't seem to have any inclination to actually run or jump to get away from me.

I have also noticed at least one of my 4 p.wahls has the ability to tuck his hands directly backwards away from his claws, which seems like a really neat adaptation since my previous mantis (European Mantis) tragically had her "hands" eaten off by her cricket prey. Suffice to say I won't be feeding with crickets if I can avoid it -- but this is a thread about favorite Mantids!

My other favorites are the wandering violin mantis for its rarity and delicate appearance, Idolomantis diabolica for its stature and sinister appearance, and the Orchid mantis for its beauty.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Feb 5, 2016)

Deroplatys desiccata


----------



## mantiseater (Feb 7, 2016)

my favorite that I currently have is pseudoxyops perpulchra and my most wanted is any species of choeradodis or asiadodis


----------



## Extrememantid (Feb 9, 2016)

mantiseater said:


> my favorite that I currently have is pseudoxyops perpulchra and my most wanted is any species of choeradodis or asiadodis


Both Cheoradodis and Asiadodis are dream species for me as well, but they'll likely stay as dreams for a while yet.


----------



## MantisGalore (Feb 11, 2016)

Rhombodera Fusca

They have such unique personalities which fits well with their cryptic appearance. R.Fusca is a wonderful species!


----------



## Sticky (Feb 11, 2016)

I like Fusca too. When they were younger they hated me trying to take them out of thier cages! They would go straight into a threat display! Now that they are adults, that behaviour has disappeared.


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 17, 2016)

Chloroharpax modesta is one of my favorites.


----------



## jrh3 (Feb 18, 2016)

Harpagomantis tricolor, was my favorite,  i regret letting them slip away lol.


----------



## dmina (May 17, 2016)

I can't just pick 1 favorite... How about top 3???

Ghost for sure.. Never met a Ghost that didn't like me... (knock on wood)

Orchids... So much bang for your buck... Pretty and loves attention...

S.viridis Giant African... Powerful hunting beast... always count on double fisted feedings!

But my honorable mentions....P.wahlii Spiny Flower, Loves to show off, but can be feisty &amp; show off at times &amp;  H.major boxer.. Sweet, such an awesome personality, loves air boxing...

Some of you who answered.. cheated... you didn't explain why????


----------



## guapoalto049 (May 17, 2016)

Guilty. Deroplatys desiccata because it is large (8-9 cm), slow moving, really 'hits' when it grabs prey, has a very cryptic look (esp for a large species), is long living, and despite being very aggressive towards prey is nearly communal.

I also think Blepharopsis mendica is up there. They're more athletic and aggressive than people think, and as long as the temps are high they'll reproduce like rats!


----------



## MantisRCool (May 18, 2016)

I can't choose 1 favourite that's just impossible!  

Species I have: 

1. Sphodromantis sp. - as some ppl above said I also love big, green and friendly mantids   Also easy to care for!

2. Prohierodula laticollis - super fun species, extremely active, friendly and those colours! I mean blue eyes who wouldn't love that   plus I like when they are afraid (they don't like my boyfriend for some reason), they flatten and crawl behind something lol. 

3. Deroplatys sp. - big and so cool looking - those big shields and eyes! Also love the faking dead display lol and their very fluid movements. Mostly they are very friendly and like to hang out on my hands which is sweet. 

But I love all my mantids! Special place for Popa spurcas I think they are underaprecciated. Yeah they are not very action-y but I find them extremely cute and that stick camouflage is neat. I find them more fun than ghosts, those just hang there showing me their butts lol. Also fussy with eating.

Fav. species I don't have are 

1. Toxodera sp. especially T. Beieri for their super weird looks and their mysteriousness and fragility. They remind me of how wonderful nature is and that it should be protected. 

2. Choeradodis - need I say more?


----------



## KICritters (May 18, 2016)

I'm really enjoying my rhombodera


----------



## Digger (May 18, 2016)

dmina said:


> But my honorable mentions....P.wahlii Spiny Flower, Loves to show off, but can be feisty &amp; show off at times &amp;  H.major boxer.. Sweet, such an awesome personality, loves air boxing...
> 
> ==========================================================================================
> 
> Air boxing.  That's the term!!  My newly-acquired Taumantis sigiana (never had this sp. b4), do this consistently after munching down dinner.  I've raised a number of different species, but never experienced this phenomenon so frequently.  Maybe it's a little workout to burn calories  ^_^ .


----------



## bugmeout (May 27, 2016)

My favorite, the only ones I will buy, because of their size are rhombedera mageara, polyspilota guineensis, hieradula membranacea, and Idolomantis diobolica. Those 4 are the only pets I will keep.


----------



## Osfigueroajr (Jun 4, 2016)

I haven't had much experience with mantids but my favorite from what I have owned so far are the double hex and of course the ghosts.  I do look forward to one day having an orchid and a giant shield.


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 6, 2016)

Appearance wise Prohierodula picta (anyone know a common name for this species?) are my favorite. My girl is absolutely beautiful, not as flashy as some species, but still so pretty. I'm also really enjoying my ghost mantis, she is very calm. I'm not sure if that has more to do with her species or just how she personally is. My orchid mantis is another favorite as far as appearance, but she/he is incredibly flighty. I also love my Rhombodera extensicollis, large, green, and puppy dog tame. She is the sweetest insect ever, I adore her.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jun 7, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> Appearance wise Prohierodula picta (anyone know a common name for this species?) are my favorite.
> 
> ...


Doesn't appear to have a common name after some searching, and isn't a common species either in captivity. Seems to be primarily a species kept in Europe, and many keepers are unable to breed them (read here, and here).


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 8, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> Doesn't appear to have a common name after some searching, and isn't a common species either in captivity. Seems to be primarily a species kept in Europe, and many keepers are unable to breed them (read here, and here).


Thanks for the links! I think I've come across those in my researching of this species before.   It's a shame they're not more commonly kept in the US, I'd love a few more nymphs since my female has matured.


----------



## Kermit (Jun 8, 2016)

Unicorn's for me!

Unique, beautiful but hard to acquire.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jun 8, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> Thanks for the links! I think I've come across those in my researching of this species before.   It's a shame they're not more commonly kept in the US, I'd love a few more nymphs since my female has matured.


Your welcome, it wasn't much. Indeed there are many species that can be found abroad that I can only wish to try here in the US. If you want to see some really unique species have a look at the BugzUK site.


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 9, 2016)

I've only kept Chinese(from home depot, that's where my addiction began, haha), and Orchids, but man, do I want a ghost, they are so awesome.


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 10, 2016)

Mantidaddicted said:


> I've only kept Chinese(from home depot, that's where my addiction began, haha), and Orchids, but man, do I want a ghost, they are so awesome.


You should definitely get yourself a ghost if you get the chance, I've really enjoyed mine!


----------



## MantisRCool (Jun 29, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> Appearance wise Prohierodula picta (anyone know a common name for this species?) are my favorite. My girl is absolutely beautiful, not as flashy as some species, but still so pretty. I'm also really enjoying my ghost mantis, she is very calm. I'm not sure if that has more to do with her species or just how she personally is. My orchid mantis is another favorite as far as appearance, but she/he is incredibly flighty. I also love my Rhombodera extensicollis, large, green, and puppy dog tame. She is the sweetest insect ever, I adore her.


Must get pictas! I have prohierodula laticollis and they are so awesome, one of the best species I think,  I wanna see how picas compare! I have rhombodera basalis and they are little twitchy bitches lol but I love them.


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 29, 2016)

MantisRCool said:


> Must get pictas! I have prohierodula laticollis and they are so awesome, one of the best species I think,  I wanna see how picas compare! I have rhombodera basalis and they are little twitchy bitches lol but I love them.


I have been looking for another picta for myself, but haven't had any luck!


----------



## Andrea (Jun 30, 2016)

I started with Creobroter gemmatus, common name is jewelled flower mantis I believe (used to using the original latin names of inverts), they were easy to raise and keep. A bit skittish in contact, but amazing colours. Easy to feed as well, from fruit flies to maggots, to bluebottles, a cricket once a month or so, and sometimes dubia. Not very active hunters though, rather relying on camouflage. 

I got my first pair of T.sinensis this week, wow!Incredible hunters. The female literally dropped herself on the fly!

Also keep a pair of P.paradoxa, l3. They don't do much, but when they move, they look adorably drunk . Not scared of me at all


----------



## MantisRCool (Jun 30, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> I have been looking for another picta for myself, but haven't had any luck!


I will get it if it kills me lol


----------



## spider_creations (Jun 30, 2016)

Kermit said:


> Unicorn's for me!
> 
> Unique, beautiful but hard to acquire.


I second that


----------



## mantiseater (Jul 1, 2016)

MantisRCool said:


> I will get it if it kills me lol


Craig baker sells them on facebook


----------



## Sticky (Jul 2, 2016)

How is Prohierodula Laticollis personality wise?


----------



## MantisRCool (Jul 2, 2016)

Sticky said:


> How is Prohierodula Laticollis personality wise?


Awesome, very jumpy actiony, they like to go to the bottom of enclosure, when they are afraid they make themselves flat like my rhomboderas. They run around a lot. My adult male liked to climb on me drink from my hand and he flied from hand to hand. My female was very friendly to me before she started laying, she had to be mated on my hand lol. Now she is eating like crazy and get scared easily. Love them to bits!!!


----------



## Sticky (Sep 24, 2016)

mantiseater said:


> Craig baker sells them on facebook


Craig Baker does business with Bartek, aka Exo. I thought foreign sellers werent allowed to sell here? Was that rule changed?


----------



## mantiseater (Sep 24, 2016)

Sticky said:


> Craig Baker does business with Bartek, aka Exo. I thought foreign sellers werent allowed to sell here? Was that rule changed?


Craig is from NY


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 24, 2016)

Sticky said:


> Craig Baker does business with Bartek, aka Exo. I thought foreign sellers werent allowed to sell here? Was that rule changed?


Craig Baker is in the US, and as such he can sell in the US. How or where he gets his mantids is a moot point and has no bearing on the forum or it's rules. As you mention the rules I will cover them as well.

Any member is allowed to sell here (as long as they are not penalized for breaking the rules), so no rules have changed in that regard. Members from all over the globe are welcome on the forum, and can list ads too; otherwise, it would not be fair to all members and needless discrimination.

Any further discussions of members not understanding the rules should read the rules they agree to themselves, and if needed PM a moderator. This topic is about favorite mantids and further posts about not understanding classified rules will be removed (and related ones have already). This topic has been discussed countless times already (especially to US sellers) and is very tiring as it can not be made simpler than this - if the seller is not in the US and you are in the US do not buy from them. Any other overseas seller ads to overseas buyers is 100% acceptable, and the point of the classifieds.

Regarding US buyers read classified ad rules number 4 and 5 - overseas/foreign sellers are not to target US buyers and US buyers are not to buy from them (I don't understand the confusion). Only US sellers are allowed to sell to US buyers, any other ads targeting US members are promptly removed (I personally review each new ad, and remove them as needed, and of course so do the other mods).

Also feedback for overseas/foreign sellers is not allowed by US members (read elsewhere online on importing mantids/insects into the US for the reasons). As the rules clearly state in rule 4, US buyers many not request material from overseas, so they will not have any feedback to leave anyway (or they are breaking the forum rules). Read more about that here, and the feedback rules on the top of the page itself.

The classified rules are as follows (they are at the top of the classified ad page themselves too and agreed to by any member if they use/read the ads)...


You must introduce yourself in the Introduce Yourself forum before placing an ad.

This section of the forum is for MANTID sales and requests only. All other bug-related items should be listed in the "Other Classifieds" section.

If you are selling or requesting/buying goods you must include your city, state/province, and country (in either your profile or in your ad). (To edit your profile, click the My Controls tab at top, then click on Edit Profile Information at left, then update your location. It will then appear under your join date on the left side of every post you make.)

*US members may not request material from overseas.*

*Non-US members may not solicit US members in their ads.*

No 3rd Party sales. If it is not your item in your possession, you can't post an ad to sell it (on behalf of a friend, for example).


----------



## Sticky (Sep 26, 2016)

mantiseater said:


> Understood.


----------



## minomantis (Sep 28, 2016)

Since I've only kept Chinese mantids and as of very recent, orchid mantids, I am going to have to pick the Chinese mantis.

I love how each time I raise them, I learn something new, or see a behavior that I've never seen before.

They truly have personalities and they are a very interesting species. Great mantis!


----------

